

Cool Visualisation: Browser share over the last decade - Torn
http://www.michaelvandaniker.com/labs/browserVisualization/ 

======
zakj
Previous discussion here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=990136>

------
Torn
Tip: you can click on the legend to show/hide various browsers.

Bonus: Chart just firefox and IEs --- the image looks like the FireFox logo :)
<http://imgur.com/mldh8.png>

------
tjic
It's a bar graph with a distort applied to it.

The side effect of that is that it improperly scales the newer data vs. the
older data, conflating graphic design and data representation (introducing
bogus data).

~~~
Retric
Yes, it's suposed to look like the Firefox logo.

------
jqueryin
Is it just me or does it look an awful lot like the firefox logo?

~~~
tjic
I see it.

Interesting ... I wonder if that's an intentional Easter egg?

------
harpastum
There's the blog post that goes along with the visualization [1] (although the
server appears to be pretty slow right now). It's not so much about the data,
but how the graphing framework itself works. Pretty interesting stuff.

[1] [http://michaelvandaniker.com/blog/2009/10/31/visualizing-
his...](http://michaelvandaniker.com/blog/2009/10/31/visualizing-historic-
browser-statistics-with-axiis/)

------
philfreo
This data is also based on visitors to w3schools.com, which certainly isn't a
typical demographic of US or world visitors.

------
kgosser
It goes to show how stubborn IE6 is at dying. Corporate lock-in for the win!
<http://reason.com/archives/1996/06/01/typing-errors>

------
brazzy
Cool Visualization indeed. Completely useless, but cool.

------
dmnd
And still none of those browsers can display this visualisation without a
plugin.

------
Mz
If you hover over a given line, it gives month, year, and percentage.

